
Sencha Labs releases open source framework for WebGL development - jedwhite
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/02/sencha-labs-releases-open-source-framework-for-webgl-development.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
Pooter
Looks like a really cool framework; the demos are pretty spiffy, too,
particularly the realtime video frame analysis of the Shreck trailer.

~~~
wladimir
Sencha is doing really cool stuff lately. I love the ExtJS 4 preview as well,
especially the built-in graphing.

